# ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will



## angelcalle (25. Juni 2007)

So dann will ich man mal mit meinem Island-Bericht beginnen.

Anreise war am 12.6.2007 mit dem Flieger von Kopenhagen nach Kevlavik und dann weiter von Reykyavik nach Isafjödur.
Angekommen in Isafjödur wird man per Bus in die einzelnen Orte gefahren.
Meine Unterkunft war in Sudureyri. Ein sehr kleines Nest in den Westfjorden. 
Die erste Ausfahrt fand erst am folgenden Tag statt. Da ich mit den Mitarbeitern von Angereisen Hamburg unter einem Dach wohnte und auch das Boot mit ihnen teilte, musste ich am ersten Angeltag leider etwas warten mit der Ausfahrt.
ABER es sollte nicht langweilig werden. Nachdem die ersten den Hafen verlassen hatten, klingelte es nach ca 2 Stunden bei uns an der Tür. Es stand ein Angler vor der Tür und teilte mit, er hätte ein großes Problem! Oh nein, bitte nicht schon jetzt, dachten alle. Boot kaputt, einer abgesoffen oder ähnliches, wurde vermutet. Weit gefehlt ! Ich habe einen Heilbutt an Bord und bräuchte mal einen Kran. WAS ??? Du willst uns verar…… Nein bestimmt nicht. Na mehrmaligen nachfragen machten wir uns auf zu Hafen. Und siehe da er hatte nicht gelogen. Der Heilbutt brachte 88 kg auf die Waage. !! Man war das ein Fisch. 
Gefangen auf eine gelben Gummifisch.
Sofort brach das Heilbuttfieber aus. Alle holten ihre Gummis rau und los ging es. 
Am nächsten Morgen dann die nächste Überraschung. Zum Wiegen, das immer morgens von 9.00 Uhr – 11.00 Uhr stattfand, dann der nächste Heilbutt. 44 kg brachte der Fisch auf die Waage. Man das ging gut los das Festival. 
Zum Fischen allgemein ist zu sagen, das man mit Pilkern von 100 gr – 400 gr immer gut bedient ist. Das Außergewöhnliche ist aber, das man beim runter lassen des Köder,immer wieder merkt das die Fische den Pilker attackieren. Geiles Gefühl.
Man kann sagen,das man zu 95 % eine Fisch fängt wenn man den Pilker zu Wasser lässt. Tolle Quote. Oder?? 
Da zu dieser Zeit die Sonne nicht untergeht , kann man immer zum Angeln aufs Meer. 
Das ging bei unser Gruppe soweit, das wir eines Tages (oder war es Nacht? ) um 3.00 Uhr Fisch gegessen haben. Voll Balla Balla! 
Nach 3 Tagen taten mir so was von die Arme weh, das ich am folgenden Tag nur noch Auf Naturköder fischte. ABER! Auch da hatte man keine Ruhe vor dem Fisch. Immer wieder biss einer.Wenn man keinen Fisch fangen wollte, dann musste man aufhören mit Fischen.
Auch das Fangen von Köderfisch sollte ein Kinderspiel werden. Ob mit Blinker von der Hafenmole, oder mit dem Heringsvorfach vom Boot, jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Das war schon echt unheimlich. 
So vergingen die Tage mit immer wieder dem gleichen Ablauf. Raus aufs Meer und Dorsch, Schellfisch und Steinbeisser fangen. 
Am letzten Angeltag dann das Highlight dieses Daiwa – Cormoran / Angelreisen Hamburg Festivals. Zu dem man sagen kann,das das Team um Thilo Weiss von Angelreisen Hamburg,
es meiner Meinung nach gut verstanden hat,mit den teilweise auftretenen Problemen umzugehen. Man betritt da oben Neuland und es scheint sehr schwer zu sein, den Isländer klar zu machen was zu tun ist. 
Aber ich wollte vom Highlight schreiben. 
Wir waren mit unserem Boot gerade vor den neben uns liegenden Flateryfjord gekommen, als folgender Funkspruch über den Äther ging. „ Wer hat eine Heilbutt- Harpune an Bord??“
Wir hatten eineund funkten das ans andere Boot. Also auf zum anderen Boot. Das lag aber leider am ganz andere Ende die Reviers. Nach ca 45 Minuten trafen wir ein. Was wir dann sahen ,hatte noch keiner vorher gesehen. Die Mannschaft hatte das Teil schon im Boot und war ausser sich vor Freude. Ein RIESEN Heilbutt. Nach 2 Stunden Drill und mehreren Versuchen den Heilbutt ins Boot zu bekommen, hat es dann aber auch ohne Harpune geklappt. 
Was dann folgte war der Wahnsinn. Im Hafen angekommen war schon das ganze Dorf auf den Beinen. Es folgten hunderte von Fotos vom Fisch und vom glücklichen Fänger. 

Als der Fisch dann endlich gewogen war stand folgendes fest. Mit 2,48 m und 175 kg Gewicht, ist das der 2 Größte mit der Angel gefangene Heilbutt überhaupt !!!!!
Was für ein Erlebnis. 
Dieses Ereignis sollte dem Fänger einen Artikel auf der Titelseite der größten Tagezeitung in Island einbringen. Der Wahnsinn.
Am folgenden Tag dann die Abreise nach Reykjavik. Einige kamen im Hotel Viking unter und einige im Hotel Hafnarfjördur. Am Mittwoch hatte man dann zur freien Verfügung. Allerdings wurden einige Kurzreisen angeboten. So konnte man zur Weltberühmten `Blauen Lagune `fahren oder man konnte der Golden Circle abfahren. Das ist eine Rundreise die 8 Stunden dauert und zu den wichtigsten Sehenswürdigkeiten Island führt. Kostet 75.- € , die sich aber meiner Meinung nach lohnen. 
Man fährt vom Abfahrtsort, in unserem Fall die beide Hotels, zuerst in einen Ort namens Hveragerdi, in der mit Hilfe geothermischer Energie, Blumen und Gemüse in Gewächshäusern heran wachsen. Weiter ging es dann zum Gullfoss ( Goldener Wasserfall) 
Dem schönsten Wasserfall In Island. Von da dann zum Weltberühmten Geysir, der allen anderen Springquellen ihren Namen gab. Interessant oder? Von da aus fuhren wir dann weiter zur einer nicht nur Historisch, sonder auch Geologisch gesehen interessanten Gegend.
Zum Nationalpark Thingvellir. 
Hier wurde im Jahre 30 nicht nur das erste demokratische Parlament gegründet, sondern hier driften auch die eurasische und die amerikanische Kontinentalplatte sichtbar aus einander. Ein tolles Erlebnis zum Ende der Reise. Die dann am Abend mit einem Wikinger-Abend und der Preisverleihung zu Ende ging. 
Am Donnerstag dann Rückflug und die Fahrt nach hause. 
Zum Schluss möchte ich mich Herzlich bei meinen Haus und Bootgenossen Thilo, Holger, Heiko und Uwe für eine Super gute und lustige Reise bedanken.
Danke Leute, war echt Super mit euch.
Bis zum nächsten 
Calle


----------



## Tyron (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Moin Calle!

Danke für den exzellenten Bericht von dir, man bekommt nen super Eindruck, was rund um Island an Fisch rumschwimmen muss...

Zu dem Monster Hippo fehlen mir immer noch die Worte, uns Boardies wurde ja schon letzte Woche von dem Riesen-Fisch hier berichtet, der Wahnsinn!!!

Ein ganz dickes Petri Heil für deine Fische!

Vielleicht sollte ich mir in den nächsten Jahren echt mal überlegen, ob man nicht mal das geliebte Norge gegen die Insel als Urlaubsziel eintauscht...ich bin aufjedenfall zu 100% inspiriert nach den ganzen positiven Erzählungen über Island - nicht nur, was die Heilbutts angeht...


----------



## Quappenqualle (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Auch von mir alles Gute und vielen Dank für den schönen Bereicht. Schön, dass es offensichtlich doch mit Angelreisen HH hinhaut. Das freut mich!
Und der Hippo....#6


----------



## ralle (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Das ist ja der Hammer !!

ich glaube da muß ich auch mal hin !!


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Schöner Bericht danke! Wenn ich das so lese könnte ich schon wieder nach Island fliegen....wie haben die den Riesen denn blos ins Boot bekommen??? Was für ein Fang!

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## bolli (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Toller Bericht !#6
Ich darf Anfang August hin, deshalb wäre ich noch für ein paar 
Tipps bzgl. Tackle dankbar!
#h


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Danke für den informativen Bericht. Da kriegt man Lust sich das mal persönlich vor Ort anzuschauen. Wäre schön, wenn du noch ein paar Bilder hättest.


----------



## Fritz_Brause (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Na denn will ich doch mal meine Bilder zur verfügung stellen 
War ja auch zu dem selben Zeitpunkt da oben in der gleichen Anlage.
War echt eine klasse Reise. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich hoffe, das ich nächstes Jahr wieder hochfliegen kann#h
Schönen Gruss an alle, die mit von der Partie wahren.

Hier der Link zu meinen Bildern :

http://fritz-brause.spaces.live.com/?_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaHandler=TWljcm9zb2Z0LlNwYWNlcy5XZWIuUGFydHMuUGhvdG9BbGJ1bS5GdWxsTW9kZUNvbnRyb2xsZXI%24&_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaFolderID=cns!B19FF4371A9B3549!416&_c11_PhotoAlbum_startingImageIndex=0&_c11_PhotoAlbum_commentsExpand=0&_c11_PhotoAlbum_addCommentExpand=0&_c11_PhotoAlbum_addCommentFocus=0&_c=PhotoAlbum

Stelle grad fest, das der link nur mit dem Internet Explorer funktioniert...
Unter Firefox macht der irgendwelche Probleme!?
Aber ihr könnt ihn ja kopieren und manuel in den IE einfügen


----------



## tidecutter (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

bei mir geht der mit mozilla auf!

schöne bilder bis auf die komischen flames in den bildern. kannst du die nicht ausmachen? die verwirren einen und verfälschen das schöne bild total!


----------



## Fritz_Brause (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Denke, jetzt sollten sie weg sein


----------



## angelcalle (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Tolle Bilder mein Lieber. Besonders das was ich gemacht habe:q
Bis zum nächsten mal
Calle


----------



## katerxxx (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Hallo,

einfach geil, ich buch´gleich, Danke...


----------



## Fritz_Brause (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



angelcalle schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder mein Lieber. Besonders das was ich gemacht habe:q
> Bis zum nächsten mal
> Calle



Danke Danke Herr Starfotograf :q


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

hallo,
bin neu im forum und habe heute morgen in den kieler nachrichten zu diesem thema folgendes gelesen:


"andre roßat aus neu-wittenbek fängt vor island einen

*175-Kilogramm Heilbutt*

(mit bildern)"

ist auch enthalten in : kn-online-de :

http://www.kn-online.de/news/archiv/?id=2176911#Szene_1

ist für euch sicher interessant!

gruß

chris


----------



## mekoenig (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Hallo angelcalle,
mich würde interessieren wie man die Circle Tour buchen kann ?
Vielleicht sollte Vögler solch eine Tour  gleich mit anbieten.
 Gruß Manne
 ps. Ich bin in 14 Tagen in Sudureyri, und hoffe auf ein dicken Fisch !
|wavey:


----------



## jrasco (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Hallo mekoenig, ich war auch beim Festival in Island und habe anschließend die golden Circle - Tour mitgemacht. Buchen kannst du die über Vögler in Sudureyri im Supermarkt.

Gruß Rasco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

ich muß das ding hier nochmal wieder aus der versenkung holen...
wer von euch ist denn 2008 wieder dabei :vik:??:m#y:z

ICH JA |laola:|jump::#2:|smash:
guckst du signatur...


----------



## Skalar_AB (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*




> [/





> ich muß das ding hier nochmal wieder aus der versenkung holen...
> wer von euch ist denn 2008 wieder dabei :vik:??:m#y:zQUOTE]





> Hallo,
> ich bin dabei, allerdings nicht beim Islandfestival. Wir sind vom 3.6. bis 10.6. in Flateyri.
> Gruß
> Ernst


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



Skalar_AB schrieb:


> > [/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skalar_AB (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Hallo Mirko,
ja, Island ist es mein erstes Mal nach vielen Jahren Norwegen-Angeln. 
Gerne kann ich euch nach meiner Rückkehr einen kurzen Bericht erstatten. 
Bis dahin 
viele Grüße
Ernst #a


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

na dann mal viel spass 
wirst den unterschied zu norge wohl am ersten tag bemerken ...:l
wenn du noch fragen zu tackle ect hast steh ich über pn gern zur verfügung 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Dietmar (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Toller Bericht. Wir waren dieses Jahr auch in island zu einer Rund-
reise, nicht zum Angeln. Tolles Land, toller Urlaub. Verrätst Du 
die Reise gekostet hat. Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

also zum festival liegt der kurs bei etwa 1500,-.
darin sind aber flüge von deutschland>Rejkjavic von rejkjavic nach isafjördör und alles wieder zurück (das erspart einem ne ca 8 stündige busfahrt auf island über unbefestigte "strassen")
incl hütte, boot, quoten zum  fischfang sowie startberechtigung zum festival, incl hotel in kevlavic wo die preisverleihung ist.
dazu kommt quasi nurnoch sprit fürs boot und essen und trinken (alc ist sehr teuer, aber das kennst du ja wenn du da warst...)

grüße

mirco


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Schöner bericht!
Macht mich ganz heiß.
Juli 2008 bin ich dann mal dort!
Freu mich schon tierisch


----------



## angelcalle (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder nach Sudureyri. Vom 1.7.2008  - 10.7.2008 werde ich und 7 andere die Gewässer unsicher machen.
Werde dann wieder berichten.
Bis dann
Calle


----------



## Hamburgo (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Da scheint es jar Fisch in rauen Mengen zu geben , aber 1500 Eus auszugeben um für eine Fischfabrik zu angeln , Ich weiß nicht?


----------



## gismowolf (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

@Hamburgo
Hallo Jürgen! Du kriegst ja auch bei der Heimreise 20 kg Filets von verschiedensten Fischen in einer Styroporbox tiefgefroren verpackt "kostenlos" zum Mit-nach-Hause-nehmen! Und die Filetierarbeit entfällt auch für Dich!!:q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Ne ne, 
so ist das auch nicht - "kostenlos" ist doch wohl übertrieben. Natürlich zahlst Du für den Fisch auch mit der Passage, und die beiden Styruporkisten für 10 kg Filet dann im Hafengebiet von Reykjavik musst Du auch vor Ort mit je 5.-EURO cash bezahlen. 

Übrigens Vorsicht bei Übergepäck, auch für den Rückflug gilt die 40 kg-Grenze, ansonsten wird u.U. beim Einchecken pro überzähliges Kilo 11 EURO extra berechnet. Die beiden Kisten mit je 10 kg Filet haben am Flughafen auch zusammen mehr als 20 kg, nämlich genau 22,5 kg gewogen. Dann bleiben nur noch 17,5 kg für persönliches Gepäck, Angelgerät und Ruten. Pilker haben wir eh da gelassen. 

Und beim Fisch für die Fischfabrik - da haben wir uns bei den Dorschen und Schellis auch schon ein eigenes Mindestmaß als Messlatte genommen, soviel Fisch war das denn doch nicht, den die Fabrik bekommen hat.

*PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## Karstein (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Und beim Fisch für die Fischfabrik - da haben wir uns bei den Dorschen und Schellis auch schon ein eigenes Mindestmaß als Messlatte genommen, soviel Fisch war das denn doch nicht, den die Fabrik bekommen hat.



Genauso haben wir das auch gehandhabt - nur die verangelten / verletzten Fische landeten in der Bütt, und trotzdem war die noch zur Zufriedenheit der Fischfabrik voll. Allerdings sollte mit dem Releasen von guten Fischen keine große Werbung vor Ort gemacht werden, denn das wird in Island keineswegs geduldet - jeder maßige Fisch gehört nach isländischem Recht der Verwertung zugeführt, solange die Quote noch nicht erfüllt ist. 

Und nochmals erwähnt: für uns angelnde Touristen geben die Campbetreiber ihre eigenen Fangquoten her, warum sollte unsereins nicht auch die arbeitende Bevölkerung der Fischfabrik ihre Arbeitsplätze mit unseren Fängen sichern lassen? Dort draußen am Ende Europas ist es für die Einheimischen ohnehin schwer genug, überhaupt eine Arbeit zu finden...

Gruß

Karsten

PS: unser Sudureyri-Augustbericht ist annähernd fertig, der geht demnächst hier online - mit 59 Fotos.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Da scheint es jar Fisch in rauen Mengen zu geben , aber 1500 Eus auszugeben um für eine Fischfabrik zu angeln , Ich weiß nicht?


 
Genau DAS ist es was ich nicht verstehe...
wer auch immer nach norge, island oder sonstwo hinfährt will doch eins FISCHE fangen... 
Und wer nach nord norge fährt (was nichtmal annähernd von der fischdichte her mit island vergleichbar ist!!!!) zahlt auch schnell mal 1500,- € für so´n trip...
warum wertest du die geschichte mit der fabrik (wie so viele andere auch!!) ab.
wo kannst du dich denn bitte sonst OHNE schlechtes gewissen mal richtig mit fisch "besacken"???
Oder willst du mir erzählen das wenn du nach norge fährst und in zwei guten tagen deine 15kg filet voll hast du aufhörst zu angeln???
Wieso soll der fang denn nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden??
wieso sollen denn nicht auch die fischer (die UNS ja einen teil "ihrer" quoten abgeben...) finanziell etwas davon haben??
und ein überfischen wie es in norge auch langsam bemerkbar wird ist mit dieser regelung auf island ausgeschlossen...

also macht doch diese wirklich sinnvolle regelung nicht mit solchen aussagen madig!!! (ich hoffe es ist nicht der neid...)

allen anderen die nächstes jahr das erste mal planen nach island zu reisen kann ich das nur wärmstens empfehlen, DAS ist der absolute wahnsinn...

Landschaftlich wie angeltechnisch..

grüße

mirco


----------



## gismowolf (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

@Karauschenjäger
Im Angebot unseres Reiseveranstalters ist im Gesamtpreis ein zusätzlicher Gerätetransport
mit 35kg Gewicht zu den 40kg Freigepäck enthalten!Ich kenne diesen Veranstalter schon von einigen Norgereisen.Wenn zusätzliche Kosten anfallen sollten,wären diese angeführt!Hier dieses Angebot:http://www.busreisen-lehner.at/de/b...ml?PHPSESSID=3091beb6a5ccdde100198b2bf3429286


----------



## Hamburgo (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Schönen Abend wünsch ich dir Gismo#h#h#h
Bootangler@. Nordnorge kenn ich nur von  Fotos und Reiseberichten aus diversen Foren. Und ich fahre bestimmt nicht nach Norge um mich mal so richtig mit Fisch zu besacken,. Das könnte ich auch an jedem deutschen Forellenp...:q In der einen Woche wo ich in Norge versuche ein paar Fische zu fangen, mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Erfolg:q will ich nur eins. Meine Ruhe , endspannen und relexen, auf die Arbeit täglich hundert oder mehr Pfund Fisch hoch zu pumpen hab ich kein Verlangen. Bei mir ist schlichtergreifend Der Weg das Ziel. Also von Neid auf Fischmassenfänger bei mir keine Spur!!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Karauschenjäger
> Im Angebot unseres Reiseveranstalters ist im Gesamtpreis ein zusätzlicher Gerätetransport
> mit 35kg Gewicht zu den 40kg Freigepäck enthalten!Ich kenne diesen Veranstalter schon von einigen Norgereisen.Wenn zusätzliche Kosten anfallen sollten,wären diese angeführt!Hier dieses Angebot:http://www.busreisen-lehner.at/de/b...ml?PHPSESSID=3091beb6a5ccdde100198b2bf3429286[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## angelcalle (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

@Hamburgo. 
Du kannst ja gerne nach Norwegen fahren um Deine Ruhe zu haben. Aber warum lässt du uns nicht den Spaß, uns mal ordentlich mit Fisch zu besacken. Ich finde das ist doch nur gerecht. Du ruhst dich aus und wir arbeiten mit dem Fisch. Was soll also das madig machen? Wenn ich mir das leisten kann (oder auch nicht), nach Island zu Reisen dann laß mich das man tun. So und und nu lass man gut sein. 
Gute Nacht und Ruhe dich schön aus
Calle

P.S. Ausserdem ist auch die Landschaft vor Ort nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Moin Angelcalle,

das sehe ich auch so wie Du - jeder sollte sich seinen (Angel-)Urlaub so gestalten wie er gerne möchte. Das wird nur schwierig vor Ort, wenn die Vorstellungen der Mitreisenden so sehr unterschiedlich sind.

Allerdings haben wir bei unseren Angelausflügen in Sudavik im letzten Jahr und jetzt Sudureyri maßvoll geangelt und nicht die Fischfabrik mit Kleinfisch versorgt. Über mangelnde Arbeit braucht sich die Fischfabrik nicht zu beklagen, denn jeden Tag werden große Mengen Fisch angeliefert, den die Isländer von ihren Kuttern draußen an Langleinen fangen.

Im letzten Jahr in Sudavik im Nachbarfjord haben wir die gefangenen Fische bekanntlich noch selbst filetiert (es gab dort einen Filetiercontainer und Gefriertruhen in allen Ferienhäusern) und portionsweise eingefrostet, so dass wir wussten, welchen Fisch wir mit nach Hause genommen haben. Natürlich haben wir pro Mann auch die erlaubte Menge von 20 kg Filets voll gemacht. Diese Fischpaket, dass den Anglern am Schluss der Reise zur Verfügung gestellt wird, "schrumpft" aber im nächsten Jahr lt. Reisebeschreibung vom Veranstalter  Angelreisen Hamburg auf nur noch 16 kg Fischfilets ? #c

Und das Wichtigste: Nach Angaben von Angelreisen Hamburg wird es in den isländischen Küstengewässern möglicherweise ab Januar 2008 eine* Führerscheinpflicht für das Steuern von Booten* geben. Der Besitz eines (deutschen) Sportbootführerscheins wird aller Voraussicht nach ausreichend sein. Ich habe zufällig so ein Dokument, aber Sportbootführerscheine sind ja auch nicht so häufig wie Führerscheine für PKW - und was dann?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## Hamburgo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin Angelcalle,
> 
> *das sehe ich auch so wie Du - jeder sollte sich seinen (Angel-)Urlaub so gestalten wie er gerne möchte. Das wird nur schwierig vor Ort, wenn die Vorstellungen der Mitreisenden so sehr unterschiedlich sind.*
> Halöchen Karauschenjäger#h
> ...


Mir liegt es fern irgendwem irgend etwas madig zu machen. warum sich A.C. von Mir  angesprochen fühlt ist mir   schleierhaft#c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Moin Hamburgo,

na, dann sind wir uns doch alle wieder einig. Natürlich habe ich verstanden, was Du mit Deinem Posting sagen wolltest, und ich denke, wir haben auch danach gehandelt, als wir Ende August in den Gewässern vor Sudureyri geangelt haben.

Natürlich kann man vorher nicht sagen, welcher Dorsch gleich an den Pilker gehen wird, aber alle kleineren unverletzten Fische wurden wieder entlassen, was bei dieser Wassertiefe dort von 20 bis 30 Meter überhaupt kein Problem für den Fisch darstellte (glaub ich jedenfalls!).

Und so überaus exzessiv haben wir auch nicht geangelt, soll ja auch nicht in Arbeit ausarten. Anderen Fisch als Dorsch, Köhler, Wittling und Platte gab´s zu der Zeit eh nicht, wenigstens hatten die anderen Teams auch keinen Steinbeisser oder Heilbutt gefangen, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Und außerdem - der Karton mit den 20 kg Filets am Schluss der Reise war ja sicher, egal wie viel Fisch man bei der Fischfabrik morgens abgeliefert hatte.

*PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## gismowolf (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

@Karauschenjäger
Auch die Kosten für die Vollkaskoversicherung des Bootes sowie alle Transfers sind im Pauschalpreis enthalten.Wir steigen im Hausruckwald in den Bus und nach der Heimreise steigen wir dort wieder aus,haben keinen Streß und müssen uns um nichts kümmern!!
Einzig allein die Kosten für den Diesel sind "EXTRA" zu entrichten.Mit 40 kg Freigepäck im 
Laderaum und 7kg Handgepäck im Flieger würde ich und auch etliche andere Angler nie verreisen!Das hat sich im Laufe der Jahre herausgestellt.Darum sind auch noch zusätzliche 35 kg Freigepäck integriert!Die 2 freien Tage in Rejkjavik werden wir für Besichtigungstouren nützen,denn wann kommt man schon nach Island?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

@ Gismowolf

Nur 40 kg Freigepäck - hin Richtung Nordwesten ist das kein Problem, auch mit den 3kg Lebensmittel pro Nase, aber zurück können 40kg, wenn man dies Limit nicht überschreiten will, zum Problem werden, aber bekanntlich gibt es ja auch nur noch 16 kg Filet mit nach Hause. Bei jedem Island-Aufenthalt haben wir jede Menge Sachen dagelassen oder in die Mülltonne gedrückt, sonst wären wir nicht hingekommen mit dem Gewicht. Da habt Ihr es doch besser.....

Schön wenn bei Eurem Reiseveranstalter alles drin ist, der Transfer ist eh mit drin, aber wie sieht es mit Tax und Flughafensicherheitsgebühr aus. Bei den anderen Veranstaltern muss diese Gebühr extra bezahlt werden. Die schlägt sich immerhin mit zusammen 80 Euros zu Buche? Pro Mann, versteht sich....

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.....................*

.


----------



## Hamburgo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Karauschenjäger
> Auch die Kosten für die Vollkaskoversicherung des Bootes sowie alle Transfers sind im Pauschalpreis enthalten.Wir steigen im Hausruckwald in den Bus und nach der Heimreise steigen wir dort wieder aus,haben keinen Streß und müssen uns um nichts kümmern!!
> Einzig allein die Kosten für den Diesel sind "EXTRA" zu entrichten.Mit 40 kg Freigepäck im
> Laderaum und 7kg Handgepäck im Flieger würde ich und auch etliche andere Angler nie verreisen!Das hat sich im Laufe der Jahre herausgestellt.Darum sind auch noch zusätzliche 35 kg Freigepäck integriert!Die 2 freien Tage in Rejkjavik werden wir für Besichtigungstouren nützen,denn wann kommt man schon nach Island?


Halöchen Wolfgang#hNa da freu ich mich ja jetzt schon auf einen exelenten Reisebericht und schicken Fotos von dir#h#h#h


----------



## gismowolf (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

@Karauschenjäger
Bei allen bisherigen Flugreisen waren auch alle Flughafengebühren im Pauschalpreis enthalten.
Daher nehme ich an,daß es auch diesmal so ist.Werde ich aber sicher noch klären!
16 kg Filets sind ja auch ausreichend und sind wir ja schon von Norge her gewohnt.:q
Allein die Gewißheit,mit diesen 136PS-Dieselbooten ausfahren zu können,beruhigt mich sehr und ist auch einige Euros wert!Da könnten sich viele Norweger ein Beispiel nehmen!!!!! 
@Servus Jürgen!
Leider wackelt der Termin für 2008(Haus fertig ausbauen und Schwimmteich anlegen!!),aber für 2009 nehmen wir uns das fest vor.


----------



## Tyron (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ISLAND Ein Traum der nicht enden will*

Moin Männer, ich habe mir heute morgen mal die DVD vom Cormoran/ Daiwa Team geholt, auf der zum Schluss auch nochmal die Highlights des Heilbutt-Drills gezeigt werden...der absolute Oberwahnsinn, wirklich unbeschreiblich...

ich MUSS nächstes Jahr einfach nach Island!!!


----------

